# Cyberoam: Setting VLAN on Physical interface



## gibit (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi guys
i'm settin up a couple of Cyberoam CR 50ing .
I need to configure different vlans, and i can do that by adding virtual interfaces to the physical ones.

My concern is, since on the internal port i have to connect only tagged vlans, i would like to set the physical port with one of those id, but it's not permitted. The physical port seems to accept only default vlan 1.

You also have to set a valid ipaddress on the physical interface, otherwise you cannot create sub interfaces (i had an old fortigate where the physical port could be set to 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0)

So i had to set up a non existing network address on that port, just to be able to create vlan interfaces.
I'm looking for a cleaner workaround to my problem, anybody can help?

thanks a lot


----------

